# Comic character



## MassDet (Jun 18, 2015)

Hello. So I'm thinking of starting a new webcomic but want to do something a little different. What I have in mind is a sort of horror/high fantasy idea. Instead of having the artwork as the traditional ink over pencil I tried to make it look more like pencil with flat color. 

So my question is does the style look cool or should I go back and try again? Any feedback would be greatly


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Where's the picture?

Welcome to the forum... Enjoy!

D


----------



## MassDet (Jun 18, 2015)

Haha Sorry I'm experiencing some technical difficulties getting the image to show. I'll get it figured out.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

You had to make 2 posts first  You got it now. As for the picture.. I like it as is.. you might add a drop of blood to her mouth.. BTW.. You're a pretty good artist!


D


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

My husband is a big comic book guy, so I had him check it out, and he loved it. I also think it's pretty cool. Good thinking outside the box!!!

Welcome!! Can't wait to see more art.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

She looks like one angry lady. I've felt like that often.


----------



## MassDet (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey thanks for all the comments everyone. It's very encouraging. I will continue to post character picks as I finish them.


----------

